# polish  speaking CPC-a is looking for a job



## Puszek (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello. I passed my exam 2 years ago and still can't find  a job , because of no previous work experience as a medical coder.  I can speak polish and can also work as a medical interpreter.  I live in Dallas, Tx and my email is puszek.mimi@sbcglobal.net.  Is there somebody looking for a coder with polish as their second language? or is there somebody who is looking for a coder at all? Please email to me.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Oct 21, 2011)

you may also want to post this under the resume forum.. you may get more responses! 

good luck


----------



## Cymerick (Oct 28, 2011)

*Suggestion*

http://de.linkedin.com/pub/ben-french/34/496/599


Have U.S. Army contracts for medical services throughout Europe including translation and coding services.  You may have to enter through translation skills, then "volunteer" coding services to gain experience.

I assume you're from the Czech Republic?  Fell in love with Prague earlier this year


----------

